# Nevermind



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ Someone sent this to me and said it happened last Saturday. It was from over a year ago ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

So I deleted it.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Deb,
You know what???????????
That's what.
xoxoxox


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey Kerry Girlfriend!!! Yes, I'm working again, and all this thinking, I've had to do lately, has fried my brain ~ :blink: 

My short-term memory is not as sharp as it used to be. 
Also, my short-term memory's not as sharp as it used to be.


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Deb!!! So happy for you, I think. Who am I going to talk to at 2am? LOL. 
ps I'm the fun in dysfunctional.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 28 2010, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878621


> Congratulations, Deb!!! So happy for you, I think. *Who am I going to talk to at 2am?* LOL.
> ps I'm the fun in dysfunctional.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo[/B]



Do what I do. Talk to yourself ~ :HistericalSmiley: "I may be schizophrenic, but at least I have each other" :smrofl:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Are you talking to me?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 28 2010, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878631


> Are you talking to me?[/B]



I'm not sure ~ :blink: 

Am I? Hey, if you're listening, I'm talking. Gosh, where's Frasier Crane when you need him?


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

When My Hubby lost his wallet, he turned to me and said; of all the things I have lost, it is my mind that I miss the most!

Take that Deb!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!! Y'all are cracking me up!!! ... at least I have each other... ROFLMAO!

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*"Reality is only an illusion, due to lack of alcohol"
*
Perhaps I should drink more, to escape the illusion ~ :wine: 

Hey, does this forum really exist? Or have I "tipped" a few too many? LMAO

Are you real people, or am I talking to myself? :smrofl:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Perhaps illusion is the reality???


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2010, 11:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878642


> QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 28 2010, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878631





> Are you talking to me?[/B]



I'm not sure ~ :blink: 

Am I? Hey, if you're listening, I'm talking. Gosh, where's Frasier Crane when you need him?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'd prefer Dr. Bombay from Bewitched. LOL
xoxoxoo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 29 2010, 03:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878663


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2010, 11:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878642





> QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 28 2010, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878631





> Are you talking to me?[/B]



I'm not sure ~ :blink: 

Am I? Hey, if you're listening, I'm talking. Gosh, where's Frasier Crane when you need him?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'd prefer Dr. Bombay from Bewitched. LOL
xoxoxoo
[/B][/QUOTE]

*HEY, KERRY, YOU ARE HOT. YEP, HOTTER THAN HOT!! OH YES. LOVE DR. YUMMY, BOMBAY:

[attachment=61304:bombay118aj.jpg]
*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just when I needed a good laugh :smrofl: :smrofl: I knew you would come through for me Deb :rockon:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

this thread really confuses me :blink:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ummm, is anyone talking to me? I thought I heard something.....but maybe not.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 29 2010, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878872


> this thread really confuses me :blink:[/B]



now that made me laugh..LOL...you are not alone :huh:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hummmmmm, It all sounds perfectly reasonable to me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 29 2010, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878872


> this thread really confuses me :blink:[/B]


Are you sure it's the thread that's confusing you? Could just be you, you know. :smrofl:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 29 2010, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878906


> QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 29 2010, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878872





> this thread really confuses me :blink:[/B]


Are you sure it's the thread that's confusing you? Could just be you, you know. :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

haha, could be, i've spent the last 7 years trying to figure out the greatest women in the world, still hasnt happened  :biggrin:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 29 2010, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878924


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 29 2010, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878906





> QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 29 2010, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878872





> this thread really confuses me :blink:[/B]


Are you sure it's the thread that's confusing you? Could just be you, you know. :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

haha, could be, i've spent the last 7 years trying to figure out the greatest women in the world, still hasnt happened  :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is what's so special about women. That's why we are so mysterious. We don't want men to figure us out. It's more fun that way. hehe


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Are we in the twilight zone here? :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Lindy @ Jan 29 2010, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878946


> QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 29 2010, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878924





> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 29 2010, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878906





> QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 29 2010, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878872





> this thread really confuses me :blink:[/B]


Are you sure it's the thread that's confusing you? Could just be you, you know. :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

haha, could be, i've spent the last 7 years trying to figure out the greatest women in the world, still hasnt happened  :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is what's so special about women. That's why we are so mysterious. We don't want men to figure us out. It's more fun that way. hehe
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's alright, it's alright, alright. She moves in mysterious ways. Lift my days, light up my nights. Yeah. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 29 2010, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878878


> ummm, is anyone talking to me? I thought I heard something.....but maybe not.[/B]


No, no one is talking to you, Pat. That's your "other" self. Yes, Pat, your other self wants a Margarita.
Now please make Pat II a margie. Trust me, I stopped arguing with Deb II, years ago. She wants a drink,
I get it for her. :wine:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Jan 29 2010, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878951


> Are we in the twilight zone here? :eek2_gelb2:[/B]



Yep. You have entered a new dimension: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi6wNGwd84g


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 30 2010, 12:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878984


> QUOTE (Lindy @ Jan 29 2010, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878946





> QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 29 2010, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878924





> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 29 2010, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878906





> QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 29 2010, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878872





> this thread really confuses me :blink:[/B]


Are you sure it's the thread that's confusing you? Could just be you, you know. :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

haha, could be, i've spent the last 7 years trying to figure out the greatest women in the world, still hasnt happened  :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is what's so special about women. That's why we are so mysterious. We don't want men to figure us out. It's more fun that way. hehe
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's alright, it's alright, alright. She moves in mysterious ways. Lift my days, light up my nights. Yeah. 
xoxoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]


:dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zr1g_u2...om-mexico_music


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, honey. Thanks so much. Everything is better with Bono.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 29 2010, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878872


> this thread really confuses me :blink:[/B]


Yes, Joe. I've been confused ever since I moved in here. I tried, for years, to figure these broads out. I give up.

My eyes weren't removed. I scratched them out!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Love, LBB


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2010, 01:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879000


> QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 29 2010, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878872





> this thread really confuses me :blink:[/B]


Yes, Joe. I've been confused ever since I moved in here. I tried, for years, to figure these broads out. I give up.

My eyes weren't removed. I scratched them out!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Love, LBB
[/B][/QUOTE]
This is for you, Billy.
xoxoxoxoxo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q0J2owYZAM


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

These threads are always the most fun. We have 8" of snow on the ground right now. Just thought I'd throw that in. :smheat:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yikes, Lynne. That's horrible. I bet your little beauty snow bunny won't mind it, though.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 01:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879002


> These threads are always the most fun. We have 8" of snow on the ground right now. Just thought I'd throw that in. :smheat:[/B]



Dear Aunty Lynne,

I wish we had 8-FEET of snow. Yes, Aunty Lynne, I could then blend in, and mom would never find me!!

I do love my mom, but honestly, I'm at my wits end. She, and I, just do not see "eye to eye".

Love, LBB


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2010, 02:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879004


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 01:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879002





> These threads are always the most fun. We have 8" of snow on the ground right now. Just thought I'd throw that in. :smheat:[/B]



Dear Aunty Lynne,

I wish we had 8-FEET of snow. Yes, Aunty Lynne, I could then blend in, and mom would never find me!!

I do love my mom, but honestly, I'm at my wits end. She, and I, just do not see "eye to eye".

Love, LBB
[/B][/QUOTE]

No No, Billy. " is inches,' is feet. What are you, blind? 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 30 2010, 02:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879005


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2010, 02:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879004





> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 01:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879002





> These threads are always the most fun. We have 8" of snow on the ground right now. Just thought I'd throw that in. :smheat:[/B]



Dear Aunty Lynne,

I wish we had 8-FEET of snow. Yes, Aunty Lynne, I could then blend in, and mom would never find me!!

I do love my mom, but honestly, I'm at my wits end. She, and I, just do not see "eye to eye".

Love, LBB
[/B][/QUOTE]

No No, Billy. " is inches,' is feet. What are you, blind? 
xoxoxoxo

[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: *Aunty Kerry, I know what a "foot" is, mom steps on me all the time. Love, LBB

*
*Shut up, LBB, you wouldn't know a foot if it were stuck in your mouth. Oh, wait, your foot is in
your mouth, as usual. Love, Deb

**Oh crap, once again, Joe, if I had eyes, I'd be scratching them out all over again. 

Aunty Kerry, can I move in with you? No, forget I asked that. You, and mom, are too much alike.
I'm leaving now. I believe I'll head for Joe's house. He's my kind of guy. We can see where each other
is coming from. He's cool, and he's not a broad. Yep, I'm packing my bags. Hey, where are my sunglasses? 

Love, LBB 


*


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You've all had way too much time on your hands or too many margie's and having way too much fun LOL


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL, i love this thread!!!

whatever u 2 are drinking, i want some! :drinkup: 




(Kerry, noticed i included "u 2")lol


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2010, 05:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879010


> Aunty Kerry, can I move in with you? No, forget I asked that. You, and mom, are too much alike.
> I'm leaving now. I believe I'll head for Joe's house. He's my kind of guy. We can see where each other
> is coming from. He's cool, and he's not a broad. Yep, I'm packing my bags. Hey, where are my sunglasses?
> 
> Love, LBB[/B]


LBB, come on my friend, we dont need these crazy womens, wait, we do, we love them, however you dont need your sunglasses, bring your snow gargles and we'll be just fine

btw, LBB rocks :rockon:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 30 2010, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879482


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2010, 05:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879010





> Aunty Kerry, can I move in with you? No, forget I asked that. You, and mom, are too much alike.
> I'm leaving now. I believe I'll head for Joe's house. He's my kind of guy. We can see where each other
> is coming from. He's cool, and he's not a broad. Yep, I'm packing my bags. Hey, where are my sunglasses?
> 
> Love, LBB[/B]


LBB, come on my friend, we dont need these crazy womens, wait, we do, we love them, however you dont need your sunglasses, bring your snow gargles and we'll be just fine

btw, LBB rocks :rockon:
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK, I'm awake now. 
Hmm, snow gargles? Deb, I believe we can do a lot of damage with that one!! LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------

